# Two Truths and One Lie (a game)



## Art Rock

I saw this one on another board.

Anyone who wants to play can take part. One member posts two truths and one lie about him/herself. Others can guess which is the lie (you can add your reasoning). After about ten players have guessed, the member posting the two truths and one lie will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is up next to post two truths and one lie, etc.

My two truths and one lie:

1. I have never beaten chess grandmasters in chess games.
2. I have never met family from my father's side.
3. I have over 300 Mahler CD's (physical and/or downloads).


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> I saw this one on another board.
> 
> Anyone who wants to play can take part. One member posts two truths and one lie about him/herself. Others can guess which is the lie (you can add your reasoning). After about ten players have guessed, the member posting the two truths and one lie will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is up next to post two truths and one lie, etc.
> 
> My two truths and one lie:
> 
> 1. I have never beaten chess grandmasters in chess games.
> 2. I have never met family from my father's side.
> 3. I have over 300 Mahler CD's (physical and/or downloads).


1. Lie
2. Truth
3. Truth


----------



## prlj

Art Rock said:


> 1. I have never beaten chess grandmasters in chess games.
> 2. I have never met family from my father's side.
> 3. I have over 300 Mahler CD's (physical and/or downloads).


Truth
Lie
Truth


----------



## SoloYH

Art Rock said:


> I saw this one on another board.
> 
> Anyone who wants to play can take part. One member posts two truths and one lie about him/herself. Others can guess which is the lie (you can add your reasoning). After about ten players have guessed, the member posting the two truths and one lie will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is up next to post two truths and one lie, etc.
> 
> My two truths and one lie:
> 
> 1. I have never beaten chess grandmasters in chess games.
> 2. I have never met family from my father's side.
> 3. I have over 300 Mahler CD's (physical and/or downloads).


Truth
Truth
Lie



1. I'm ranked top 100 in a popular E-Sport called Dota 2.

2. I live in a penthouse condo.

3. My favorite cheese is Gouda.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, one of you is right.


----------



## Art Rock

SoloYH said:


> 1. I'm ranked top 100 in a popular E-Sport called Dota 2.
> 
> 2. I live in a penthouse condo.
> 
> 3. My favorite cheese is Gouda.


Not yet time for a new challenge - please see post 1.


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> Well, one of you is right.


Nice of you to call me out


----------



## Georgieva

Art Rock said:


> I saw this one on another board.
> 
> Anyone who wants to play can take part. One member posts two truths and one lie about him/herself. Others can guess which is the lie (you can add your reasoning). After about ten players have guessed, the member posting the two truths and one lie will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is up next to post two truths and one lie, etc.
> 
> My two truths and one lie:
> 
> 1. I have never beaten chess grandmasters in chess games.
> 2. I have never met family from my father's side.
> 3. I have over 300 Mahler CD's (physical and/or downloads).


Truth
Lie
Truth


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Art Rock

To repeat:

*After about ten players have guessed, the member posting the two truths and one lie will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is up next to post two truths and one lie, etc.*


----------



## Art Rock

It's been seven hours and we had four reactions. Time to finish the first challenge.

To recap, these were my three statements:

1. I have never beaten chess grandmasters in chess games.
2. I have never met family from my father's side.
3. I have over 300 Mahler CD's (physical and/or downloads).

The lie is...................... number one. I did beat two chess grandmasters in chess games (albeit in simultaneous exhibitions).

Only @EvaBaron was right - and gets to pose the next statements (two true, one false).


----------



## EvaBaron

So here we go, my 3 statements:
1. My violin teacher played in the Royal Concertgebouw Orkest
2. I don’t like pineapple on pizza
3. I once forgot my violin at the airport


----------



## Merl

EvaBaron said:


> So here we go, my 3 statements:
> 1. My violin teacher played in the Royal Concertgebouw Orkest
> 2. I don’t like pineapple on pizza
> 3. I once forgot my violin at the airport


True
True
Lie


----------



## SoloYH

Art Rock said:


> Not yet time for a new challenge - please see post 1.


*😭*
i got too excited



EvaBaron said:


> So here we go, my 3 statements:
> 1. My violin teacher played in the Royal Concertgebouw Orkest
> 2. I don’t like pineapple on pizza
> 3. I once forgot my violin at the airport


Truth
Lie
Truth


----------



## prlj

EvaBaron said:


> So here we go, my 3 statements:
> 1. My violin teacher played in the Royal Concertgebouw Orkest
> 2. I don’t like pineapple on pizza
> 3. I once forgot my violin at the airport


Lie 
Truth
Truth


----------



## Art Rock

EvaBaron said:


> So here we go, my 3 statements:
> 1. My violin teacher played in the Royal Concertgebouw Orkest
> 2. I don’t like pineapple on pizza
> 3. I once forgot my violin at the airport


True
True
Lie


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

EvaBaron said:


> So here we go, my 3 statements:
> 1. My violin teacher played in the Royal Concertgebouw Orkest
> 2. I don’t like pineapple on pizza
> 3. I once forgot my violin at the airport


True
Lie
True


----------



## EvaBaron

It’s been 16 hours and there’s been 5 replies. Time to reveal the truth
Statement 1: true, her violin teacher was also Herman Krebbers
Statement 2: true, I just don’t really like it
Statement 3: false, I have only ever forgot my violin for a lesson a few years ago but luckily never at an airport.

So @Art Rock and @Merl were right, and since art started the game I give this one to you Merl


----------



## Merl

OK... Here goes

1. I nearly got into a fight with Mick Hucknall of Simply Red. 
2. I won £10,000 on a UK game show.
3. I was in the same primary school class as Mark Berry*, *better known as Bez, from the Manchester band, The Happy Mondays.

😳


----------



## Art Rock

True
Lie
True

🎲🎲


----------



## Georgieva

True 
True
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Need to temporarily withdraw from game...Apologies.


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> OK... Here goes
> 
> 1. I nearly got into a fight with Mick Hucknall of Simply Red.
> 2. I won £10,000 on a UK game show.
> 3. I was in the same primary school class as Mark Berry*, *better known as Bez, from the Manchester band, The Happy Mondays.
> 
> 😳


Bumping. This is the current challenge - predict which is the lie that reside with the two true statements.


----------



## Georgieva

Art Rock said:


> Bumping. This is the current challenge - predict which is the lie that reside with the two true statements.


Let’s protect our friend from tax administration, predicting number 2


----------



## mikeh375

Merl said:


> OK... Here goes
> 
> 1. I nearly got into a fight with Mick Hucknall of Simply Red.
> 2. I won £10,000 on a UK game show.
> 3. I was in the same primary school class as Mark Berry*, *better known as Bez, from the Manchester band, The Happy Mondays.
> 
> 😳


1- true and if you didn't, why not?...oh hang on you are a manx aren't you Merl. Oh well I'll stick to the answer for the gag alone, me being a scouser and Hucknall hating all things Liverpudlian... 
2 - Lie
3- true.
(fun game Art)


----------



## prlj

Merl said:


> OK... Here goes
> 
> 1. I nearly got into a fight with Mick Hucknall of Simply Red.
> 2. I won £10,000 on a UK game show.
> 3. I was in the same primary school class as Mark Berry*, *better known as Bez, from the Manchester band, The Happy Mondays.
> 
> 😳


True 
True
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Have to continue holding off on this one...


----------



## Merl

OK, quite a few answers so I'll put you out of your misery...


1. *True* - I nearly did get into a fight with Mick Hucknall of Simply Red after he called me an "idiot" for sitting on his massive top hat and squashing it flat, by accident. I was very apologetic at first but after he continued to call me a "moron" I offered him outside but he bottled it. He came out with the iconic "Do you know who I am?“ line to which I answered "Yes, an ugly ginger tw*t". Possibly my best comeback line ever.
2. *True* - I did win £10,000 on the National Lottery UK game show, 'In it to Win it'. I used quite a bit of it to pay off my student loan and the rest went on my new house at the time.
3. *Lie* - I was not in the same primary school class as Bez, from The Happy Mondays. We lived in totally different areas of Manchester and he would have been in the year above me, anyway.

Well done to Georgieva and prlj for seeing through my deception. I nominate *Georgieva *for the next game.


----------



## Art Rock

Paging @Georgieva .................


----------



## Art Rock

Moving on. Next candidate for a new list of three would be @prlj .


----------



## prlj

Art Rock said:


> Moving on. Next candidate for a new list of three would be @prlj .


Well, shoot, okay! If @Georgieva pops in at the same time, maybe we'll have a double going! Here goes:

1. My parents grounded me as a teenager for sneaking out of the house to attend a Cleveland Orchestra concert.
2. I got my degree in music education, and immediately sold my instrument (tuba) upon graduation.
3. I once played bass in a band that opened for Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Art Rock

1. True
2. False
3. True


----------



## mikeh375

1- Lie
2 -True
3 -True


----------



## EvaBaron

1. True
2. True
3. False


----------



## Merl

Lie
True
True


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping for more reactions.


----------



## Art Rock

I think this is all we get, @prlj - let's hear it... which was the lie?


----------



## prlj

@EvaBaron got it...no Avril Lavigne in my past....bounce back to @Georgieva for the next.....


----------



## Ingélou

Have just discovered this game thread - hoping it will take off again soon.


----------



## Art Rock

I think we should hand it to @EvaBaron to post the next set of three.


----------



## BillT

May I?

I once shook hands and had a brief conversation with Neil Young

At a concert, I saw that Yuja Wang was wearing green panties

I have been to over 26 countries


----------



## Art Rock

BillT said:


> May I?
> 
> I once shook hands and had a brief conversation with Neil Young
> 
> At a concert, I saw that Yuja Wang was wearing green panties
> 
> I have been to over 26 countries


Let's wait for @EvaBaron a bit longer than 30 minutes. If (s)he does not show up in the thread, we'll take your set.


----------



## EvaBaron

All right here we go again,

1. Security thought me and my father had a bomb in our suitcase because we left it under a tree at a festival, we got it back 3 weeks later
2. Me and a friend of mine went on vacation in Paris and we got a very cheap Airbnb which really surprised us. We hadn’t really read the description well and it turned out the person who rented the house was going to be our roommate for a week. That’s why it was so cheap. She was a bit too comfortable with us being there as she would walk around the house in her pj’s.
3. Classical music is not the only genre I listen to


----------



## Ingélou

True - You seem as if you might be a person who enjoyed going to festivals with your father. 
True - Can identify with the idea of being holed up with someone you don't like. 
Lie - You seem too dedicated to classical music!


----------



## Art Rock

Lie
True
True

🎲 🎲 🎲


----------



## Shaughnessy

False - The bag would have been opened on-sight at some point and returned as soon as the risk of an actual threat was over.

Truth - The French temperament ranges from wildly unpredictable all the way to wildly unpredictable. Another strike against them - They visibly wince when they hear French spoken with an Irish accent.

Truth - Don't know the poster well enough but he appears Dutch based on the flag and I've yet to meet anyone from the Netherlands who didn't have an album by Focus.


----------



## mikeh375

true
true
lie


----------



## N Fowleri

True
Lie (perhaps it was worse/better than PJs and/or it was a man)
True


----------



## N Fowleri

Shaughnessy said:


> Truth - I thought at first that this was the lie because of the return of the bag - It seemed improbable - Once bags escape into the wild, they're never seen or heard from again.
> 
> Lie - I don't think that the French wear PJ's - Sentence should read - "She was a bit too comfortable with us being there as she would walk around the house completely naked"- Now that sounds more like the French...
> 
> Truth - Don't know the poster well enough but she appears Dutch based on the flag and I've yet to meet anyone from the Netherlands who didn't have an album by Focus.


I wish to point out that I was the first to vote true, lie, true, but you edited your post to match mine. I think it is only fair that my original contribution be acknowledged.


----------



## Shaughnessy

N Fowleri said:


> I wish to point out that I was the first to vote true, lie, true, but you edited your post to match mine. I think it is only fair that my original contribution be acknowledged.


I didn't read your post - I didn't even know that it existed - I was working on three threads with three windows open - I didn't update the pages when I was writing the material out and your post wasn't on the page.

I would sooner change my answers before I would ever be willing to be placed in a situation in which an allegation could be made, even one intended to be humorous, that I had intentionally edited a post in order to incorporate someone else's original material.

Edited post above to read - False - Truth - Truth - and wrote new commentary.


----------



## EvaBaron

Shaughnessy said:


> Truth - I thought at first that this was the lie because of the return of the bag - It seemed improbable - Once bags escape into the wild, they're never seen or heard from again.
> 
> Lie - I don't think that the French wear PJ's - Sentence should read - "She was a bit too comfortable with us being there as she would walk around the house completely naked"- Now that sounds more like the French...
> 
> Truth - Don't know the poster well enough but she appears Dutch based on the flag and I've yet to meet anyone from the Netherlands who didn't have an album by Focus.


I’m actually a he but I’m using my mom’s account because mine was blocked at the time. My real name is Joek Baron


----------



## Shaughnessy

EvaBaron said:


> I’m actually a he but I’m using my mom’s account because mine was blocked at the time. My real name is Joek Baron


Changed the gender reference in the post - Although I certainly nailed the "don't know the poster well enough" part -  - and your being indeed Dutch based on your first name - Now I know for sure that you have at least one but more likely every single Focus album ever released.


----------



## Merl

Lie
True
True


----------



## Art Rock

Anyone else want to take a stab at this?


----------



## mikeh375

1 -Kevin Keegan once came into Mum and Dad's house for a cup of tea...yep, the footballer.
2- I was on a TV show with comedian Les Dennis
3 - I went to Ray Clemence's wedding. ( for those who don't know, he was a Liverpool goalkeeper back in the day)


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Anyone else want to take a stab at this?





mikeh375 said:


> 1 -Kevin Keegan once came into Mum and Dad's house for a cup of tea...yep, the footballer.
> 2- I was on a TV show with comedian Les Dennis
> 3 - I went to Ray Clemence's wedding. ( for those who don't know, he was a Liverpool goalkeeper back in the day)


I meant at the current challenge, Mike. 

@EvaBaron : I think you can reveal the lie, and pick the next one to pose two truths and one lie.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, EvaBaron is not on line, and Sunday can be a slow day. How about we take the two inadvertent challenges from this page and run them in parallel? Please state clearly whether any answers are for @EvaBaron, @BillT or @mikeh375.



BillT said:


> May I?
> 
> I once shook hands and had a brief conversation with Neil Young
> 
> At a concert, I saw that Yuja Wang was wearing green panties
> 
> I have been to over 26 countries





mikeh375 said:


> 1 -Kevin Keegan once came into Mum and Dad's house for a cup of tea...yep, the footballer.
> 2- I was on a TV show with comedian Les Dennis
> 3 - I went to Ray Clemence's wedding. ( for those who don't know, he was a Liverpool goalkeeper back in the day)


----------



## Art Rock

@BillT:
Lie
True
True

@mikeh375:
True
True
Lie


----------



## mikeh375

Art Rock said:


> I meant at the current challenge, Mike.
> 
> @EvaBaron : I think you can reveal the lie, and pick the next one to pose two truths and one lie.


ooops sorry Art. Cancel mine to avoid confusion if you wish...let me know and I'll delete.


----------



## Art Rock

mikeh375 said:


> ooops sorry Art. Cancel mine to avoid confusion if you wish...let me know and I'll delete.


It's OK, we're already running with it.


----------



## EvaBaron

Wait so should I say which one is the lie, or wait for the rest of the answers to come in?


----------



## Art Rock

EvaBaron said:


> Wait so should I say which one is the lie


Yes please, and pick the new challenger from the ones who got it right (we'll just run three in parallel, because, why not).


----------



## EvaBaron

All right so
1. Truth, it really sucked at the time but it is funny afterwards
2. Lie, this happened to my sister, not me
3. Truth, although non-classical takes up 10% of my listening, so @Ingélou was kinda right, I’m still very dedicated to classical music.

So @N Fowleri was the only one who got it right, so you get to do the next challenge


----------



## Art Rock

Nice one. @EvaBaron . 

Recapping: we are doing *three challenges *in parallel now:




BillT said:


> May I?
> 
> I once shook hands and had a brief conversation with Neil Young
> 
> At a concert, I saw that Yuja Wang was wearing green panties
> 
> I have been to over 26 countries





mikeh375 said:


> 1 -Kevin Keegan once came into Mum and Dad's house for a cup of tea...yep, the footballer.
> 2- I was on a TV show with comedian Les Dennis
> 3 - I went to Ray Clemence's wedding. ( for those who don't know, he was a Liverpool goalkeeper back in the day)


and the third will come from @N Fowleri .


----------



## EvaBaron

@BillT 
1. Lie
2. Truth
3. Truth

@mikeh375
1. Lie
2. Truth
3. Truth


----------



## mikeh375

I didn't do @BillT so here goes..

true 
true
lie.


----------



## Merl

Mike

True
True
Lie

Bill T 

True
True 
Lie


----------



## Ingélou

Bill T: 
Lie
True
True

mikeh375:
True
True
Lie


----------



## N Fowleri

Hi Folks!

Here are my 2 truths and 1 lie, not necessarily in that order:

1. I went to elementary school with Pepe Romero's kids.
2. Studied French with Joshua Bell.
3. Went to a concert at the Barbican in the 1980s in which the pianist froze and couldn't play.


----------



## Art Rock

@N Fowleri 

1. Truth
2. Lie
3. Truth


----------



## Ingélou

N Fowleri:

1. Lie
2. True
3. True


----------



## mikeh375

@N Fowleri 

True
True
Lie


----------



## BillT

Ingélou said:


> Bill T:
> Lie
> True
> True


@ArtRock, @EvaBaron, and @Ingelou got me right. Yuja's panties last night were green.

I'm not nominating anyone (yet) because we already have multiple threads going. 

- BillT


----------



## N Fowleri

Art Rock said:


> @N Fowleri
> 
> 1. Truth
> 2. Lie
> 3. Truth


 @Art Rock got it right, and he got it quickly, so he really should be awarded a bonus point, in addition to getting to go again.

1. As was I, Pepe Romero's children were children. There were also nieces and nephews. In any case, Pepe Romero's classical guitar playing is second-to-none, imho.
2. I did not study French with Joshua Bell. However, Tony Hawk, the famous skateboarder, was in my French class in 9th grade. He was already famous, but was a humble, friendly, well-mannered guy.
3. Sad, but true. I don't recall much about the event, as I was a child, but heard the pianist struggled with mental health issues and his career didn't go well.

I propose that anybody providing a new set of 2 truths, 1 lie include the thread guidelines, so they don't get buried.


----------



## EvaBaron

@Art Rock is on fire today


----------



## Merl

EvaBaron said:


> @Art Rock is on fire today


He didn't get me. I'll fool him next time too. 😎


----------



## Shaughnessy

From what I can tell...

@mikeh375 is still in play with the following -

1 - Kevin Keegan once came into Mum and Dad's house for a cup of tea...yep, the footballer.
2 - I was on a TV show with comedian Les Dennis
3 - I went to Ray Clemence's wedding. ( for those who don't know, he was a Liverpool goalkeeper back in the day)

@BillT wrote -

_"@ArtRock, @EvaBaron, and @Ingelou got me right. Yuja's panties last night were green.

I'm not nominating anyone (yet) because we already have multiple threads going."_

Which means we're waiting for him to nominate one of the three named above...


@Art Rock successfully answered N Fowleri and is thus also in line to submit an entry.


That means two potential plays are on hold and the only current play in contention is Mikeh375 which has received entries from

@Ingélou - Post 68

@Merl - Post 67

@Art Rock - Post 58


----------



## Shaughnessy

Have to withdraw once again - For the next several weeks, my only appearances will be early in the morning and once later at night.

I just never could sync my schedule with the game - Guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted - No longer relevant


----------



## Art Rock

Question to the players: do you prefer the original set-up (one challenge at a time) or the one we are doing now (three in parallel)?


----------



## N Fowleri

Art Rock said:


> Question to the players: do you prefer the original set-up (one challenge at a time) or the one we are doing now (three in parallel)?


One at a time, please. I get confused easily. Also, was there a reason why you didn't think I had studied French with Joshua Bell?


----------



## mikeh375

I'm ok with parallel or single teasers. btw @Art Rock, Art when should we reveal the answer seeing that there aren't that many of us playing? How about revising the rules and calling the answer in at your discretion.


----------



## Art Rock

N Fowleri said:


> Also, was there a reason why you didn't think I had studied French with Joshua Bell?


I got lucky. 



mikeh375 said:


> I'm ok with parallel or single teasers. btw @Art Rock, Art when should we reveal the answer seeing that there aren't that many of us playing? How about revising the rules and calling the answer in at your discretion.


Works for me, but I would like to add that the challenger can also make the decision instead of me to call it a day.

I'm also losing track with three parallel challenges, so maybe it is best to return to one.


----------



## Art Rock

mikeh375 said:


> 1 -Kevin Keegan once came into Mum and Dad's house for a cup of tea...yep, the footballer.
> 2- I was on a TV show with comedian Les Dennis
> 3 - I went to Ray Clemence's wedding. ( for those who don't know, he was a Liverpool goalkeeper back in the day)


Reminder: this is the current challenge.


----------



## Art Rock

@mikeh375 
Mike, your call when to stop. I'm hitting the sack now, so do not pick me for the next challenge or we'll lose eight hours.


----------



## N Fowleri

@mike375

1. True
2. False
3. True


----------



## Art Rock

@mikeh375 

I think that's all we'll get. Time to spill the beans and pick the next challenger.


----------



## mikeh375

We have a winner...
1 - True. When Liverpool made new signings, a few players roomed in a house owned by a nice old lady opposite ours before they got their own places sorted. Keegan rented a garage behind our property and my Dad took in the rent for the owner. Sir Kev even played football with us in the street on occassion.
2 - False. The show was actually with the now disgraced Rolf Harris. It was an art show and I was there to explain how music works with animation. I wore a black and white shirt which was truly terrible.
3 - True. Me and a few mates silently gate-crashed the wedding service in our local church, sneaking in and sitting right at the back. I remember Brian Hall was the best man.

The winner is @N Fowleri.


----------



## Art Rock

*Reminder about how the game is played:*

Anyone who wants to play can take part. At any time there is one member (the "challenger"), who posts two truths and one lie about him/herself. Others can guess which is the lie (you can add your reasoning). After enough players have guessed (the call can be made by the current challenger, or by the overall game runner Art Rock), the challenger will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is the new challenger, and will post two truths and one lie, and so on. 



The current challenger is @N Fowleri, who has not posted the two truths and one lie yet.


----------



## N Fowleri

mikeh375 said:


> We have a winner...
> 1 - True. When Liverpool made new signings, a few players roomed in a house owned by a nice old lady opposite ours before they got their own places sorted. Keegan rented a garage behind our property and my Dad took in the rent for the owner. Sir Kev even played football with us in the street on occassion.
> 2 - False. The show was actually with the now disgraced Rolf Harris. It was an art show and I was there to explain how music works with animation. I wore a black and white shirt which was truly terrible.
> 3 - True. Me and a few mates silently gate-crashed the wedding service in our local church, sneaking in and sitting right at the back. I remember Brian Hall was the best man.
> 
> The winner is @N Fowleri.


The problem with winning a round is needing to come up with another one. 

Two truths and one lie, not necessarily in order.

1. I got a traffic citation for going 123 miles-per-hour (198 KPH) in the Nevada desert.
2. Wayne Gretzky kissed my grandmother.
3. I was on a Boeing 737 when it had to make a landing on dirt.

As a reminder to folks new to the thread: One challenge at a time. The winner (chosen at random if multiple people get it right) will then make the next challenge.


----------



## Art Rock

Lie
True
True


----------



## mikeh375

True
True
Lie


----------



## N Fowleri

The game is afoot. I feel the tension in the air! There is a palpable energy emanating from the jam-packed stands as we eagerly await the next play. I can only imagine what viewers in their homes around the world are experiencing in front of their televisions.


----------



## Ingélou

N Fowleri said:


> The game is afoot. I feel the tension in the air! There is a palpable energy emanating from the jam-packed stands as we eagerly await the next play. I can only imagine what viewers in their homes around the world are experiencing in front of their televisions.


In your post #90 you've said 'two lies & one truth', whereas the game is two truths & one lie, and the competitors so far have assumed that's what you meant. 

Banjaxed!


----------



## N Fowleri

Ingélou said:


> In your post #90 you've said 'two lies & one truth', whereas the game is two truths & one lie, and the competitors so far have assumed that's what you meant.
> 
> Banjaxed!


Thank you! That was an inadvertent error. (Now, corrected.) Although one could worry that it was a Freudian slip, I assure you that my challenge has two truths and one lie.


----------



## Ingélou

N Fowleri said:


> The problem with winning a round is needing to come up with another one.
> 
> Two truths and one lie, not necessarily in order.
> 
> 1. I got a traffic citation for going 123 miles-per-hour (198 KPH) in the Nevada desert.
> 2. Wayne Gretzky kissed my grandmother.
> 3. I was on a Boeing 737 when it had to make a landing on dirt.
> 
> As a reminder to folks new to the thread: One challenge at a time. The winner (chosen at random if multiple people get it right) will then make the next challenge.


1. Lie
2. True
3. True


----------



## N Fowleri

So, to keep things moving. I will wrap up my challenge. Both @Art Rock and @Ingélou got it right. I flipped a coin to choose the winner...drum roll, please...Ingélou gets to go next!

Regarding my challenge:
1. That was my uncle. He was relieved the officer hadn't caught him when he was closer to his top speed. I, on the other hand, got a ticket for going 65 MPH in a 55 zone in the same area.
2. Wayne Gretzky did kiss my grandmother, but it was only a peck on the cheek. Afterward, all she had to say regarding the greatest hockey player to ever draw breath was, "He is a very nice young man."
3. The 737 had to land on dirt because the scheduled destination, Resolute , Nunavut, Canada (then Northwest Territories) only had a dirt runway. I believe the plane had special tires.


----------



## Ingélou

Okay - my challenge 'Seeing Celebrities': Two Truths & A Lie, not necessarily in that order.

1. When I was ten & growing up in York, after the wedding of the Duke of Kent and Katharine Worsley in the Minster, my big sister took me out to join the crowds at the roadside, and I saw the Queen & the Duke of Edinburgh & also some European royalty driving past in their big cars - a princess (Sophie?) of Battenburg sticks in mind because of the cake. I was a bit miffed because the Queen was waving at the other side of the road just as her car passed by.

2. When I was twenty-one, & visiting my university friend in London (an Indian girl) she took me to a Ravi Shankar concert at the Royal Albert Hall, and afterwards we joined a sprinkling of people on the pavement and saw George Harrison and his (then) wife Patti Boyd coming out by the back door & getting into a limo with blacked-out windows. I remember a flash of recognition as I saw them both, but George looked rather sulky & ordinary.

3. When I was in my mid-twenties and living in Durham, we went to the Miners' Gala and stood on the kerb in the street called Old Elvet to watch the pit bands pass by with their glorious Victorian banners. I looked up at the balcony of The Royal County Hotel & saw the current Labour leaders standing there, including Harold Wilson, who had not long before been Prime Minister. I remember how dumpy he looked with a flat face: he reminded me of Queen Victoria.


----------



## Art Rock

Interesting combi. I'm going for

Truth
Truth
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted - I submitted my truths and lies to the family members who had a prominent role to play in each and they've refused to sign off.

I have to withdraw - once again - as I just cannot seem to get this right - This just isn't my game.


----------



## mikeh375

true
lie
true


----------



## Merl

True 
Lie
True


----------



## Ingélou

Just in case anyone thought I'd sloped off, I have been keeping an eye on the (scanty) replies so far. Will be back first thing tomorrow. Good night, everyone - sleep well.


----------



## EvaBaron

True
Lie
True


----------



## Ingélou

Okay - nobody has guessed correctly & there haven't been many replies, but I think it's time to move on, or the thread might lose momentum.

No. 1 is the lie. My big sister did go down to see the crowned heads of Europe pass by, and she asked me to go too, but Mum thought we wouldn't be in time so I opted not to go with her & have always regretted it as she did see the Queen and Sophie Battenburg. But I made up the bit about the Queen waving to the other side of the road.

I think the next person to go should be Art Rock, because he was in the draw for this one, according to N Fowleri:



N Fowleri said:


> So, to keep things moving. I will wrap up my challenge. Both @Art Rock and @Ingélou got it right. I flipped a coin to choose the winner...drum roll, please...Ingélou gets to go next!


----------



## Art Rock

*Reminder about how the game is played:*

Anyone who wants to play can take part. At any time there is one member (the "challenger"), who posts two truths and one lie about him/herself. Others can guess which is the lie (you can add your reasoning). After enough players have guessed (the call can be made by the current challenger, or by the overall game runner Art Rock), the challenger will reveal the lie, and will pick (at random) the next player from those who gave the right answer. That player is the new challenger, and will post two truths and one lie, and so on.

I have been appointed to be the next challenger, so here are my three statements.

1. A photograph I took has probably been seen by millions of people in Shanghai.
2. A photograph I took has been on display in an architecture museum in New York.
3. A photograph I took has been used in a BBC documentary.


----------



## Merl

Good one, Arty!

True
Lie
True


----------



## Ingélou

Well, let's face it, Art Rock is a good photographer, and any of these statements could be true. So I'm just going to guess. 

1. True
2. True
3. Lie


----------



## Taggart

Tricky or what.

1. Lie 
2. True
3. True


----------



## mikeh375

@Art Rock ..

true
true
lie


----------



## Art Rock

I'm giving this another 12 hours or so, otherwise we are excluding people in the US time zones.


----------



## EvaBaron

This one is really hard
1. True
2. Lie
3. True


----------



## Doulton

1, Lie.
2. True
3. True


----------



## Art Rock

Alright, time's up. Let's check.

1. A photograph I took has probably been seen by millions of people in Shanghai.

About 12 years ago, my wife was interviewed for the largest free newspaper of Shanghai (every day distributed in numbers of over three million - the city has about 25 million inhabitants). For the picture to go with the interview, she chose a shot I took of her in her Shanghai studio, where she worked about half of the year at the time. TRUE.
Here's the shot:









2. A photograph I took has been on display in an architecture museum in New York.

In 2009, I was approached by the New York Skyscraper Museum who wanted to use one of my photographs in their exhibition on Shanghai ("Future City 20/21 culminates in a close look at Shanghai, as a model for 21st century urbanism. Using architectural photography of recent towers, architectural drawings of existing and proposed towers and computer animations, documenting both the recent high-rise developments and future plans for the next generation of Shanghai’s development, this installation will lead to an inquiry into the economics, laws, and culture shaping the present-day Chinese metropolises."). I of course gave them permission and it was used. TRUE.
Here's the shot:









3. A photograph I took has been used in a BBC documentary.

Well, this one was obviously then the lie. But it was actually close. About 10 years ago I was approached by the BBC who were thinking of using one of my shots for a documentary on communism in Asia. The photograph they were interested in was a straightforward picture of statues of Lenin and Marx in the Fuxing Park in Shanghai - a shot I did not even bother to save when I left Flickr, so I can't share it. In the end they decided not to use it.

True/True/False was correctly answered by @Ingélou and @mikeh375.
_flips a coin_
Mike, you're next.


----------



## mikeh375

Ok then...

1 - My wife was once chased down our garden by a Japanese film crew.
2 - There are 4 Guiness World Records hanging on a wall in our house.
3 - I played Chopin's 4th Ballade for Christopher Lee.


----------



## Art Rock

Interesting combo...

1. True
2. True
3. Lie


----------



## EvaBaron

mikeh375 said:


> Ok then...
> 
> 1 - My wife was once chased down our garden by a Japanese film crew.
> 2 - There are 4 Guiness World Records hanging on a wall in our house.
> 3 - I played Chopin's 4th Ballade for Christopher Lee.


1. Lie
2. True
3. True, I want this one to be true so much that I just don’t even think about the logic of it


----------



## Merl

EvaBaron said:


> 1. Lie
> 2. True
> 3. True, I want this one to be true so much that I just don’t even think about the logic of it


I'm in agreement. 

Lie
True
True


----------



## Merl

Lucky it wasn't Klopp chasing you down the garden, Mike. He'd have complained the grass was too dry.


----------



## Ingélou

1. True
2. Lie - I reckon you have three, or five. 
3. True


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping for more reactions.


----------



## mikeh375

Folks we have a winner.

1 -True. My wife is a multi-marathon runner (over 200 so far), who fundraises for Alzheimer's Research UK. She achieved a Guinness World record for knitting the longest scarf whilst running a marathon that caught the attention of much UK press and TV at the time (as was intended), along with some documentary makers in Japan were knitting is quite the thing and they flew over to interview and film her. They wanted to show how she ran and knit at the same time, hence the surreal yet comical scene.

2 - Lie. As mentioned above, she actually achieved a GWR on _5_ occassions, not 4, all as part of the fundraising which also included the longest crochet chain/scarf.

3 -You got your wish @EvaBaron as it's true. I was working on composing the soundtrack for a talking book version of Dracula and Lee was the narrator. We spent time in a studio chatting for about half an hour, just the two of us. He told me in that amazing deep, resonant voice of his that he had ambitions to be an opera singer when younger and when he found out I had studied piano he wanted me to play for him. It just so happened that I was bashing my way through the Chopin at the time and had the music with me. I played it for him even though the last few pages weren't quite under the fingers as yet.

@Ingélou saw through my sneaky misinformation in question 2...you just can't fool a woman... ...over to you girl.


----------



## Ingélou

mikeh375 said:


> @Ingélou saw through my sneaky misinformation in question 2...you just can't fool a woman...


Sadly, you can! But I'll get on with the next one. 

Dead Languages: I have qualifications in the ones listed below. On occasion I've been asked to put my skills to use by teaching these languages - which of the statements below is false?

1. I taught Anglo-Saxon to undergraduates to prepare them for their prelims. 

2. I taught New Testament Greek to sixth formers to prepare them for AS level Religious Studies. 

3. I taught Latin to prep school boys to start them off on the path to the Common Entrance exam.


----------



## Art Rock

1. False
2. True
3. True


----------



## mikeh375

1-true
2-true
3-false


----------



## EvaBaron

True
False
True


----------



## Ingélou

So somebody must be right, which is a relief. 

Thank you.

Will allow time for some more replies before picking The One.


----------



## Doulton

False
True
True


----------



## Merl

I'm with Mike. 

True
True
False


----------



## Ingélou

Five answers. I'll wait a bit longer. Thank you, all.


----------



## Ingélou

No. 2 - New Testament Greek - was the lie. There'd been a teacher who'd (sporadically) taught AS Religious Studies at our Sixth Form College & he retired. The Principal asked me to take over, so that we could offer the subject on our prospectus. So I could have taught it - but in fact, nobody ever opted to take the course!

Ergo  , it's EvaBaron's go next - the only one who got it right!


----------



## EvaBaron

Let’s do one where guessing is the only option
1. I like Israeli couscous 
2. I like mezzelune
3. I like lasagne


----------



## Ingélou

EvaBaron said:


> Let’s do one where guessing is the only option
> 1. I like Israeli couscous
> 2. I like mezzelune
> 3. I like lasagne


1. Truth
2. Lie
3. Truth


----------



## Taggart

1. Truth
2. Truth
3. Lie


----------



## Art Rock

I'm with Taggart:

1. Truth
2. Truth
3. Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

EvaBaron said:


> *Let’s do one where guessing is the only option*


Did I miss the part where there were other options than guessing? -


----------



## mikeh375

EvaBaron said:


> Let’s do one where guessing is the only option
> 1. I like Israeli couscous
> 2. I like mezzelune
> 3. I like lasagne


1 - lie
2 - true
3 - true


----------



## EvaBaron

Shaughnessy said:


> Did I miss the part where there were other options than guessing? -


Educated guessing is not an option here I should have said


----------



## Doulton

1. True
2. True
3. Lie


I'm guessing you prefer smaller forms


----------



## EvaBaron

I don’t think we’ll get many more replies so I’m just going to say it
1. True
2. Lie
3. True
So @Ingélou you are the only one who got it right


----------



## Ingélou

Okay - veggies, boiled veggies. (After all, I am British!)

One of these statements is false:

1. I love boiled Brussels Sprouts.
2. I love boiled Parsnips.
3. I love boiled Cabbage.


----------



## EvaBaron

Ingélou said:


> Okay - veggies, boiled veggies. (After all, I am British!)
> 
> One of these statements is false:
> 
> 1. I love boiled Brussels Sprouts.
> 2. I love boiled Parsnips.
> 3. I love boiled Cabbage.


False
True 
True


----------



## Art Rock

True
True
False


----------



## mikeh375

True
Lie
True


----------



## Ingélou

Three posts, but they covered the possibilities. Thank you, amigos.

The lie is number 2. I hate parsnips & always have, since the first day they sneaked on to my plate disguised as mashed potatoes.

mikeh375 is the winner and should start the next round.


----------



## Merl

Damn I guessed it but was too late! 🥦🍠🥕


----------



## mikeh375

@Merl ...your turn as I have just recently had a go..


----------



## Merl

OK, thanks Mike. Here goes.... 

1. Although I have seen string quartets, quintets and sextets live I have never seen an octet. 
2. I played drums in an eighties band who had a record contract.
3. I love coffee but cannot drink tea.


----------



## Art Rock

1. true
2. true
3. lie


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> Damn I guessed it but was too late! 🥦🍠🥕


I should have waited a bit longer then. Sorry. 
Glad you're getting a go now. Thanks, Mike. 



Merl said:


> OK, thanks Mike. Here goes....
> 
> 1. Although I have seen string quartets, quintets and sextets live I have never seen an octet.
> 2. I played drums in an eighties band who had a record contract.
> 3. I love coffee but cannot drink tea.


1. Lie
2. True
3. True


----------



## Taggart

1. True
2. Lie
3. True


----------



## Waehnen

1. True
2. Lie
3. True


----------



## EvaBaron

True
True
Lie


----------



## mikeh375

Lie
True - even though I'm not so sure drummers can develop such refined tastes as you have Merl.. 
True


----------



## Merl

A few have answered so..... 


1. *True* - I've never seen an Octet perform/performed live
2. *Lie* - I've never played the drums
3. *True* - I do love coffee but cannot stand drinking tea. Ugh!


Waehnan and Taggart called it right (Well done you two) so I'm gonna pick *Waehnen*..... 🤓


----------



## Waehnen

EDITED


----------



## Art Rock

1. True
2. Lie
3. True


----------



## Ingélou

1. True
2. True
3. Lie


----------



## Taggart

1. Lie
2. True
3. True


----------



## Merl

True
True
Lie


----------



## EvaBaron

Lie
True
True


----------



## Waehnen

I wonder should I still wait for answers? 🤔

Edit: Decided to give it a few hours still! 🙂


----------



## mikeh375

True
true
Lie


----------



## Waehnen

EDITED


----------



## Art Rock

OK here we go again.

1. I once attended a Schubert Lieder concert by Dawn Upshaw and James Levine, where people sitting close to me fell asleep.
2. I once appeared before the European Patent Office in Munich as industrial expert in a case where a patent application was challenged.
3. I once had a heart attack and just ignored it and went to work.


----------



## Waehnen

1. Lie
2. True
3. True


----------



## Ingélou

1. True
2. True
3. Lie


----------



## mikeh375

True
True
Lie


----------



## Taggart

1. True
2. Lie
3. True


----------



## Merl

True
Lie
True


----------



## EvaBaron

True
Lie
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

I can finally play - I was given clearance to present truths that would not jeopardize anyone's privacy... which is kind of unfortunate as they were the ones that were most entertaining...

False - It wasn't the people next to him that fell asleep, it was him...

True - He has a Ph.D in Chemistry - This makes sense.

True - He has posted photos of his wife - She's an attractive woman - He works with his wife - Heart attack or no heart attack, it's next to impossible to resist the chance to work with an attractive woman.


----------



## Art Rock

Seven replies already, that's nice. I'll give it a few more hours.


----------



## Art Rock

OK, that's long enough.

1. I once attended a Schubert Lieder concert by Dawn Upshaw and James Levine, where people sitting close to me fell asleep.

TRUE. It was a concert in Evanston near Chicago around 1990. To be fair, we were there as a group of dozens of people who were going to attend a science conference starting the next day. The conference organizers invited participants to attend this concert. I enjoyed it, but for many of my colleague scientists the jet lag was too much (and maybe they were not that keen on classical music anyway).

2. I once appeared before the European Patent Office in Munich as industrial expert in a case where a patent application was challenged.

LIE. The multinational company I worked for from 1984 until 2012 had a good reputation in the academic world, and we were often asked to send experts to such sessions. I always nominated one of the Ph.D.'s on my staff.

3. I once had a heart attack and just ignored it and went to work.

TRUE. Weird, I know. And it was not even to go to work with my wife - this was before my early retirement from the company mentioned above. My wife was in Shanghai for her work at the time, which did not help, as I made the decision myself that it would probably be OK (I woke up with an uncomfortable feeling in the chest, and feeling scared, but not the 'elephant on my chest' you hear people talk about). I had an important meeting that day that I did not want to miss. Two days later I had a day off, still felt uncomfortable, and decided to walk to the hospital to get some medication. When I described the symptoms they immediately put me on a bed, took a blood sample and came back with the result a bit later: "Sir, you have had a heart attack". Off to the intensive care. Fortunately, I recovered quickly and was allowed to go home after four days.

Three players got it right - Taggart, Merl, and EvaBaron.

The next challenger will be (flips threesided coin)...... Taggart.


----------



## Taggart

As a student, to earn money, I did a number of temporary jobs in the vacation. Which one is the lie here?

1. I worked in a dairy.
2. I worked in a cardboard box factory.
3. I worked in a timber yard.


----------



## EvaBaron

Taggart said:


> As a student, to earn money, I did a number of temporary jobs in the vacation. Which one is the lie here?
> 
> 1. I worked in a dairy.
> 2. I worked in a cardboard box factory.
> 3. I worked in a timber yard.


True
Lie
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

Taggart said:


> As a student, to earn money, I did a number of temporary jobs in the vacation. Which one is the lie here?
> 
> 1. I worked in a dairy.
> 2. I worked in a cardboard box factory.
> 3. I worked in a timber yard.


True - Glasgow has dairies... 

False - Glasgow does not have a cardboard box factory

True - Glasgow has timber yards


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> True - Glasgow has dairies...
> 
> False - Glasgow does not have a cardboard box factory
> 
> True - Glasgow has timber yards


Aha - none of these places of work, as it happens, are in Glasgow. Taggart spent a couple of university vacations with his uncles, who lived in London and Aberdeen.


----------



## Art Rock

Lie
True
True


----------



## Waehnen

True
True
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> *Aha - none of these places of work, as it happens, are in Glasgow. Taggart spent a couple of university vacations with his uncles, who lived in London and Aberdeen.*


I haven't had much luck with everyday garden-variety "guessing" so I decided to change tack and go with "jumping to conclusions" -


----------



## mikeh375

Taggart said:


> As a student, to earn money, I did a number of temporary jobs in the vacation. Which one is the lie here?
> 
> 1. I worked in a dairy.
> 2. I worked in a cardboard box factory.
> 3. I worked in a timber yard.


lie
true
true


----------



## Doulton

True
True
Lie


----------



## Taggart

The results:

1. True - I worked in a dairy in Aberdeen while staying with my uncle, a priest. 
2. False - it was Ingélou who worked in the cardboard box factory as a student; it was in Chesterfield. 
3. True - I worked in a timber-yard in Sussex the summer before considering teacher training. 

The ones who got it right (well done) were EvaBaron & Shaughnessy. 
I flipped a coin, and it came up as Shaughnessy. 
Your go, Shaughnessy.


----------



## EvaBaron

Taggart said:


> The results:
> 
> 1. True - I worked in a dairy in Aberdeen while staying with my uncle, a priest.
> 2. False - it was Ingélou who worked in the cardboard box factory as a student; it was in Chesterfield.
> 3. True - I worked in a timber-yard in Sussex the summer before considering teacher training.
> 
> The ones who got it right (well done) were EvaBaron & Shaughnessy.
> I flipped a coin, and it came up as Shaughnessy.
> Your go, Shaughnessy.


Dammit, now I’ve lost a coin flip twice😂


----------



## Merl

Lie 
True
True

(I worked in a timber yard years ago, btw)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Post deleted by request...


----------



## Ingélou

1. False
2. True
3. True


----------



## Taggart

1. True
2. True
3. False


----------



## Merl

True
Lie
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

One of you is definitely right -


----------



## Art Rock

True
False
True


----------



## mikeh375

False
True
True


----------



## Chilham

True
False
True


----------



## EvaBaron

False
True
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

Post deleted by request...


----------



## Taggart

During our life together Ingélou and I have had three dogs. One of these names is false.

1. We had a dog called Della.
2. We had a dog called Bramble.
3. We had a dog called Tyke.


----------



## mikeh375

With eyes closed and a digital pin...

flawse
trooue
truwee
(don't type with eyes closed)


----------



## Art Rock

good dog
good dog
bad dog


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> True - Because # 2 is the lie
> 
> Lie - with the way they roll their r's - unlikely - almost inconceivable - that Scots would willingly choose a name for their dog with an "r" in it.
> 
> True - Because # 2 is the lie


 - What a pity that nobody told Sir Walter Scott about that! 








What was the name of sir Walter Scott's dog? - Answers


Scott had many dogs. His favorite was a cross between a wolfhound and a deerhound named Maida. Others were names Ginger, Camp, Nimrod, Spice and Triton.




www.answers.com


----------



## Waehnen

True
Lie
True


----------



## Merl

Miaow 
Woof
Woof


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> - What a pity that nobody told Sir Walter Scott about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the name of sir Walter Scott's dog? - Answers
> 
> 
> Scott had many dogs. His favorite was a cross between a wolfhound and a deerhound named Maida. Others were names Ginger, Camp, Nimrod, Spice and Triton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.answers.com


That's why I added the qualifier "almost" - There's always going to be an outlier...

Logic, reason, and common sense have done me no favors in this thread - My "educated" guesses were even dumber than my "illiterate" guesses - Flipping a coin only works if you can flip the coin without it hitting the edge of your desk, bouncing off, and then rolling under the book shelves where you can't see if it's heads or tails... Not that I would know... I'm just saying... you know... based on what I've heard...


----------



## Taggart

1. Della was an Airedale
2. Bramble was a Cat
3. Tyke was an Airedale

Two got it right - Shaughnessy and Waehnen. Special commendation to Merl who had the right idea but the wrong result.

Having tossed a coin the winner is Waehnen.


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> That's why I added the qualifier "almost" - There's always going to be an outlier...
> 
> Logic, reason, and common sense have done me no favors in this thread - My "educated" guesses were even dumber than my "illiterate" guesses - Flipping a coin only works if you can flip the coin without it hitting the edge of your desk, bouncing off, and then rolling under the book shelves where you can't see if it's heads or tails... Not that I would know... I'm just saying... you know... based on what I've heard...


You may have given a strange reason for your guesses, but you were in fact right. So don't knock it! 

Congratulations to you & Waehnen. 
Looking forward to Waehnen's turn.


----------



## Waehnen

EDITED


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Chilham

True
True
False


----------



## Ingélou

Just so that all bases are covered!

1. True
2. False
3. True


----------



## Taggart

True
True
False


----------



## Art Rock

Lie
Truth
Truth


----------



## mikeh375

true
lie
true


----------



## Merl

Valehdella
Totta
Totta


----------



## Doulton

True
True
Lie


----------



## EvaBaron

True
Lie
True


----------



## Waehnen

Good morning! This time I was a bad liar because 3 out of 8 (almost 40%) got it right!


1. *True:* I was sceptical about my grandmothers stories but she was hospitalized in the occasions and the symptoms were consistent with her stories. I saw the marks of the snakebites myself through the clothes. She also let me feel with my hands the place in her skull where the lightning had struck. There were burn marks on her clothes as well.

2. *True: *Yes, I am an Eastern Finn. We had a story in our greater family that an ancestor would have come to Finland from Germany. My father did some heritage research and through that I also got to speculate and discover a lot. That resulted in me eventually doing the DNA Heritage test. The rumour of a German ancestor was all proven wrong!

3. *Lie: *I do not have an identical twin brother. A non-identical twin brother I do have -- who is indeed very different from me. We look totally different, to begin with. You do not even recognize us as brothers. Nevertheless, when I was a kid I used to lie at some people that I had an identical twin brother and that last week at the music theory lesson it was my brother, not me. So I have a long history with this particular lie! Had to share it with you. 


Doulton has a lovely cat as an avatar, so of course I will choose Doulton!


----------



## Ingélou

Of course, cats are notoriously independent creatures...


----------



## Shaughnessy

I don't want to appear to be a malcontent - or a sore loser - but I still remain skeptical that someone can take a lightning bolt to the head and survive.

Would it be considered bad form to request that the OP provide us with a relatively recent photo of his grandmother with her head actually attached to her torso?


----------



## Waehnen

Shaughnessy said:


> I don't want to appear to be a malcontent - or a sore loser - but I still remain skeptical that someone can take a lightning bolt to the head and survive.
> 
> Would it be considered bad form to request that the OP provide us with a relatively recent photo of his grandmother with her head actually attached to her torso?


She passed away 20 years ago. She was inside her house during the thunderstorm. A lightning hit the house and stroke through the power point many metres across the room to her head. She described the incident to us many times. The electricity sure originated from the lightning although it did not strike her directly from the cloud. I also believe had there not been anything between her and the cloud, she maybe would not have survived. Her inner organs suffered damage and she had to live with the wounds for the rest of her life. There truly was a round hole in her skull. I did not dare to touch the bottom of it.

This sure is a crazy story. I admit it! I would understand if nobody believed it. So I see no malcontent from your part, Shaughnessy.

The house was on a rocky hill. The thunderstorms in that area were huge and destructive. The electricity devices took damage during the storms quite often. I once witnessed a huge old spruce tree exploding to pieces in that very same place. It was amazing how the roots on a large area boiled and threw soil around. Now that was a sound I will never forget!


----------



## Art Rock

I assume @Doulton will check the thread when (s)he is back on line. If not, referring with the @ symbol may help.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Waehnen

Shaughnessy said:


> If I ever needed to learn the lesson that humor does not travel well - that something just gets lost in translation despite one's best intents -
> This was that lesson.
> Not for a moment did I doubt your story - which is both sad and yet touching as you expressed your concern for her well-being.
> 
> Idle hands (and tongues) are the devil's workshop...I need to find something to do when there's nothing to do here... Maybe I should head over to "Current Listening" and provide play-by-play commentary -


No worries, Shaughnessy! We watch a lot of British humour/sketch shows and I would think you Irish people have that in common with the brits -- the sense of humour. It is the best humour in the world if you ask me. We who do not speak the English language natively will inevitably not always catch every joke. But it is nothing to worry about, really. We laugh when we finally get the joke. Sometimes after some explaining.


----------



## Doulton

1. I heard Toscanini conduct in a concert hall.
2. I saw George Balanchine dance a lead roll live.
3. I have been to the Pablo Casals Festival in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Doulton said:


> 1. I heard Toscanini conduct in a concert hall.
> 2. I saw George Balanchine dance a lead roll live.
> 3. I have been to the Pablo Casals Festival in Puerto Rico.


False
True
True


----------



## mikeh375

False 
True
True....too.


----------



## Chilham

True
False
True


----------



## Art Rock

True
True 
Lie


----------



## Doulton

One of you is correct but I don't know if I should allow more people a chance to guess? I can come back later tonight and/or tomorrow to see what the protocol is.


----------



## Waehnen

True
Lie
True


----------



## Art Rock

Doulton said:


> One of you is correct but I don't know if I should allow more people a chance to guess? I can come back later tonight and/or tomorrow to see what the protocol is.


I'd give it some more time. Some of the regulars have not had a chance to post yet.


----------



## Ingélou

True
False
True

Just a guess - they all sound improbable to me!


----------



## Taggart

True 
True
False


----------



## EvaBaron

True
True
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> True
> False
> True
> 
> Just a guess -* they all sound improbable to me!*


There certainly isn't a consensus...

At this point -

2 have False/True/True

3 have True/False/True

3 have True/True/False


----------



## Chilham

I think Doulton inadvertently gave it away that it's either "True, False, True", or, "True, True, False.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> True
> False
> True
> 
> Just a guess - they all sound improbable to me!


In one of the other threads he wrote - "I was a teenager in the 60's" - I tried to work out the dates for Toscanini and Balanchine's career spans and the only way that I can make the dates work is if his mother was in about her third or fourth month of pregnancy - which makes the concept of "having attended an event" a bit of a stretch in anything other than in the sense of "yeah, he was there... technically... He went with his mom".


----------



## Chilham

This game reminds me of British TV programme, “Would I Lie to You?”. 

If you’ve never seen it, find Kevin Bridges on YouTube explaining how he once, “Accidentally Bought a Horse”, Henning Wehn justifying how he was, “On Interpol’s Missing Person List for Three Weeks”, or any of the Bob Mortimer stories (“Frightening the Locals”, and “Chris Rea Put an Egg in my Bath”, being my favourites). 

All priceless.


----------



## Art Rock

Shaughnessy said:


> In one of the other threads he wrote - "I was a teenager in the 60's" - I tried to work out the dates for Toscanini and Balanchine's career spans and the only way that I can make the dates work is if his mother was in about her third or fourth month of pregnancy - which makes the concept of "having attended an event" a bit of a stretch in anything other than in the sense of "yeah, he was there... technically... He went with his mom".


I have the idea for some reason (maybe other posts) that Doulton is female. 

Anyway, if you're born in 1941, you would have been a teenager in the sixties (19 in 1960 to do the math).
Toscanini died in 1957, and it looks like his last concert was in 1954 - so quite possible to have attended it.
Balanchine was still dancing in 1954, and probably later - so quite possible to have attended it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> I have the idea for some reason (maybe other posts) that Doulton is female.
> 
> Anyway, if you're born in 1941, you would have been a teenager in the sixties (19 in 1960 to do the math).
> Toscanini died in 1957, and it looks like his last concert was in 1954 - so quite possible to have attended it.
> Balanchine was still dancing in 1954, and probably later - so quite possible to have attended it.


I had the "teenager is the 60's" concept entirely wrong - I was thinking of her being say 16 or 17 sometime in '68 or '69 - Being 19 in 1960 never occurred to me - That's why I'm game's worst player - Too clever by half... only half...I wish I had a full portion of clever rather than just the half but I have to play with what I have.


----------



## mikeh375

boy this game is getting sleuthy. I'm gonna have to be even more deceitful assuming I get another go...


----------



## Ingélou

mikeh375 said:


> boy this game is getting sleuthy. I'm gonna have to be even more deceitful assuming I get another go...


Best to stick to things that are beyond sleuthing, such as whether you like salt on your porridge, or simply save your breath to cool it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

mikeh375 said:


> boy this game is getting sleuthy. I'm gonna have to be even more deceitful assuming I get another go...


The best way to improve your chances is to not match any of my answers - Your post was just below mine - As soon as you saw that, you should have changed your answer - 

Just think to yourself - WWSD - What would Shaughnessy do - and then just do the opposite.


----------



## Doulton

Correct answers from: Art Rock, Taggart, EvaBaron,

1. I heard Toscanini conduct in a concert hall. TRUE! March, 1950 in Pittsburgh, PA. The program included Brahms, Mendelssohn, and Ravel. Here is where the truth gets slightly ruffled: I was a young child--somewhere between infancy and 8 months; my mother had a ticket, and a babysitter fell through at the last minute. I was concealed under my mother's coat and somehow I did not make a noise. I do not remember the occasion but it's TRUE and I am bewildered by my mother's poor judgment. I would never have taken the risk.


2. I saw George Balanchine dance a lead roll live. TRUE. Circa 1965, with Suzanne Farrell. 

3. I have been to the Pablo Casals Festival in Puerto Rico. FALSE but it's the kind of thing I would like to have done.

Now the next one up is: EvaBaron!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Doulton said:


> Correct answers from: Art Rock, Taggart, EvaBaron,
> 
> ... I was a young child--*somewhere between infancy and 8 months*...


My guess of "being in the womb" was pretty close... Art Rock was off by like 18 years...


----------



## Waehnen

mikeh375 said:


> boy this game is getting sleuthy. I'm gonna have to be even more deceitful assuming I get another go...


Speaking of the English language. Sleuth is a new word for me. Cannot claim to have ever heard it before!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Waehnen said:


> *Speaking of the English language. Sleuth is a new word for me. Cannot claim to have ever heard it before!*


Sometimes the best way to remember a word is to use it in a sentence... For example... "Based on his game play, no one will ever mistake Shaughnessy for being a sleuth - Sherlock Holmes, he's not."


----------



## Waehnen

Shaughnessy said:


> Sometimes the best way to remember a word is to use it in a sentence... For example... "Based on his game play, no one will ever mistake Shaughnessy for being a sleuth - Sherlock Holmes, he's not."


That sounds like Yoda speaking to me!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Waehnen said:


> That sounds like Yoda speaking to me!


It's a good example of what Art Rock was talking about in a different thread about the phrase "lost in translation" and how important context is when using language. A non-native speaker would be puzzled by "Sherlock Holmes, he's not" expecting it instead to read "He's not Sherlock Holmes" but the first instance conveys the more pronounced level of sarcasm meant to be inherent in the phrase much better than the second. I could have written "He's not exactly Sherlock Holmes" which expresses the same sentiment but with humor, sometimes it's not what you say, it's how you say it.


----------



## EvaBaron

1. I have been to 2 performances of Dvorak’s 9th symphony in the last 2 weeks, and tomorrow I’m going again
2. Both my grandma’s have played the violin, but they both sold their instrument a long time ago
3. I have an audition coming up and I’m extremely nervous


----------



## Art Rock

EvaBaron said:


> 1. I have been to 2 performances of Dvorak’s 9th symphony in the last 2 weeks, and tomorrow I’m going again
> 2. Both my grandma’s have played the violin, but they both sold their instrument a long time ago
> 3. I have an audition coming up and I’m extremely nervous


Lie
True
True


----------



## Ingélou

1. True
2. Lie - your grandmas play(ed) the violin but haven't both sold their fiddles
3. True


----------



## Chilham

True
False
True


----------



## Doulton

True
True
False


----------



## mikeh375

True...but mad.. 
Lie
True...imagine everyone naked (except grandma).


----------



## Merl

True
True
False


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## EvaBaron

I will give it a little more time for people in different timezones but glad to see 7 reactions in 4 hours, the game is finally picking up speed


----------



## Waehnen

Lie -- you are NOT going tomorrow again. 
True
True


----------



## Art Rock

@EvaBaron - I think next time you're on line you can reveal the lie.


----------



## EvaBaron

All right here we go,


1. I have been to 2 performances of Dvorak’s 9th symphony in the last 2 weeks, and tomorrow I’m going again
Lie, I have been only to 1, but i actually could have gone to 3 performances in 2 weeks. The Concertgebouw programmed it twice in 1 week
2. Both my grandma’s have played the violin, but they both sold their instrument a long time ago
Unfortunately true, they both needed money and weren’t playing for a long time before
3. I have an audition coming up and I’m extremely nervous
Definitely true, it’s like every moment of every day I’m like I’m going to do it, and the next is I’m too scared I’m not going to do it.

so @Art Rock and @Waehnen got it right. Coin toss and it’s waehnen’s turn


----------



## Waehnen

EvaBaron said:


> All right here we go,
> 
> 
> 1. I have been to 2 performances of Dvorak’s 9th symphony in the last 2 weeks, and tomorrow I’m going again
> Lie, I have been only to 1, but i actually could have gone to 3 performances in 2 weeks. The Concertgebouw programmed it twice in 1 week
> 2. Both my grandma’s have played the violin, but they both sold their instrument a long time ago
> Unfortunately true, they both needed money and weren’t playing for a long time before
> 3. I have an audition coming up and I’m extremely nervous
> Definitely true, it’s like every moment of every day I’m like I’m going to do it, and the next is I’m too scared I’m not going to do it.
> 
> so @Art Rock and @Waehnen got it right. Coin toss and it’s waehnen’s turn


Eva, this time I will pass the honours to @Art Rock because I am kinda busy! And like I said before, I do not use the forum on my mobile phone anymore.


----------



## Art Rock

1. When I was about 10 (late sixties), we got a dog for the first time, a female cocker spaniel. My parents decided to name her "Astrid". Decades later my mother told me that they had planned to name me Astrid if I had been a girl.
2. When my mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer (early nineties), my brother got a male cocker spaniel puppy, hoping it would somehow help our mother fight for her life. He called the puppy "Hope".
3. When my wife and I got a dog in 2002 (a male cocker spaniel) we had some discussion beforehand about the name. She wanted "Muffin", I wanted "Genghis" or "Shostakovich" - for some reason we compromised on Jazz.


----------



## mikeh375

true
true
false


----------



## EvaBaron

True
True
False


----------



## Ingélou

Just to be different:

1. True
2. False
3. True


----------



## Taggart

1. False
2.True
3.True


----------



## Shaughnessy

1. False
2. True
3. True


----------



## Chilham

True
True
False


----------



## Shaughnessy

Chilham said:


> True
> True
> False


Just a heads up - your post matches @mikeh375 - Throughout 14 pages and 269 posts, whenever my responses were the same as his - we were wrong - we were always wrong -

You might as well set your response on fire for all the good it will do you... The guy's a jinx....


----------



## Doulton

True
False
True


----------



## Art Rock

Giving it a few more hours.


----------



## mikeh375

Just a heads up folks. Throughout 14 pages and 269 posts, whenever my responses were the same as -@Shaughnessy - I've been wrong - I'm always right as we all know, but boy this guy...

You all might as well set your responses on fire for all the good it will do you if it matches his... The guy's a leprechaun (funny though)....


----------



## Merl

True
True
Big fib


----------



## Art Rock

Eight reactions is a good number. 

*1. When I was about 10 (late sixties), we got a dog for the first time, a female cocker spaniel. My parents decided to name her "Astrid". Decades later my mother told me that they had planned to name me Astrid if I had been a girl.*

This is true. For some reason it made me feel a bit weird when I heard it, but so be it.

*2. When my mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer (early nineties), my brother got a male cocker spaniel puppy, hoping it would somehow help our mother fight for her life. He called the puppy "Hope".*

This is the lie. He got the puppy a few weeks after she passed away, and named it Max.

*3. When my wife and I got a dog in 2002 (a male cocker spaniel) we had some discussion beforehand about the name. She wanted "Muffin", I wanted "Genghis" or "Shostakovich" - for some reason we compromised on Jazz.*

This is true. I'm glad we settled on Jazz.

Two players got it right, @Doulton and @Ingélou - and the coin flip gives the next turn to @Ingélou.


----------



## mikeh375

*^^^^"I don't belieeeve it"^^^^^*

I reckon Art is lying about the answer to deny me (how could you Art?).....


----------



## Ingélou

Pets again! We had three dogs called Tyke, Della & Taggart - yes, the same! We had four cats - Bramble was the name we gave to a stray kitten that we found.

The other three cats were passed on to us by a married couple we were friends with, when they bought a house and started a family. These were the names they'd given them.

1. We had a second-hand cat called Fizzy.
2. We had a second-hand cat called Snuck.
3. We had a second-hand cat called Gnasher.


----------



## Art Rock

True
Lie
True


----------



## mikeh375

oh gawwd...

True
Lie
True
(on the basis that if Art is right he'll be a gentleman and pass it on)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Merl

Right, if Ingélou is at the helm of the most recent deception I'm going for....

Miaow
Miaow
Woof

My reasoning is mostly guesswork but also Gnasher is the dog's name from the Beano comic. However, I will probably be wrong as its not normally a cat's name but the cat used to bite a lot or it was named Gnasher sarcastically as he was toothless. I also can't believe that Arty lied about his grandmother. What a depicable man! I will never look at his avatar in the same way again. I'm with you, Shaugnessy. We may be dealing with Beelzebub himself! 👹👺💀


----------



## EvaBaron

True
True
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post - Entered one game twice - Lost track of place in game.


----------



## mikeh375

Merl said:


> .......... I also can't believe that Arty lied about his grandmother. What a depicable man! I will never look at his avatar in the same way again. I'm with you, Shaugnessy. We may be dealing with Beelzebub himself! 👹👺💀


Careful @Merl......


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post - Three windows open - working on three threads - Wrong post in right thread.


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> I thought - "Who would make up a lie like this?" - This has to be the truth... It just has to... "Who's heart is so cold that they would exploit a tragic heart-breaking situation like this just to trick me into making the wrong choice".


That's actually how I got the right answer. I thought, 'Art Rock is a clever player & he'll want to blind us with the sympathy we'll feel.' I didn't put my reasoning, though, in case it was wrong & I'd be making a cynical assumption or in case it was right and would give the game away.

But that's it - it's *just a game*! I think Art Rock is playing it well, and I believe he is honourable enough always to put two truths and a lie. I wouldn't absolutely vouch for every one of the other players.


----------



## Ingélou

Bumping the current game to see if we can get any more answers...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pets again! We had three dogs called Tyke, Della & Taggart - yes, the same! We had four cats - Bramble was the name we gave to a stray kitten that we found.

The other three cats were passed on to us by a married couple we were friends with, when they bought a house and started a family. These were the names they'd given them.

1. We had a second-hand cat called Fizzy.
2. We had a second-hand cat called Snuck.
3. We had a second-hand cat called Gnasher.


----------



## mikeh375

I really think that @Shaughnessy should apologises for derail....oh ok it was me...no hang on, it wasn't me...was it?
Actually all of this levity is good for bumping right?


----------



## Ingélou

mikeh375 said:


> I really think that @Shaughnessy should apologises for derail....oh ok it was me...no hang on, it wasn't me...was it?
> Actually all of this levity is good for bumping right?


I'm not sure - it might, rather, be good for banjaxing.
But what harm can a bit of banter do in a game that's meant to be fun?
Will leave it for a few more hours.

Look at Post #288 if you want to know what the current challenge is.


----------



## Ingélou

Last bump! Will wait for a couple more hours:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pets again! We had three dogs called Tyke, Della & Taggart - yes, the same! We had four cats - Bramble was the name we gave to a stray kitten that we found.

The other three cats were passed on to us by a married couple we were friends with, when they bought a house and started a family. These were the names they'd given them.

1. We had a second-hand cat called Fizzy.
2. We had a second-hand cat called Snuck.
3. We had a second-hand cat called Gnasher.


----------



## Doulton

False
True
True


Your cats from were named in Wuthering Heights.


----------



## mikeh375

Ingélou said:


> Look at Post #288 if you want to know what the current challenge is.


...answered already....


----------



## Ingélou

Aha - we have a last minute winner. 
@Doulton, if you are online, please provide the next challenge.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
You weren't right about Wuthering Heights, however. The cats I had from my friends included two black & white sisters called Snuck & Peg, and according to my friends, these were slang words for food and drink - we still have a 'peg' of whisky though I can't find anything for snuck meaning food on google. But that's what my friends told me & I do seem to remember 'a bit of snuck' mentioned in Western films when the cowboys were about to eat on the trail.

So Fizzy was really Peg and that was the lie.

Gnasher was named not after the dog in the novel, but after Dennis the Menace's dog - it was just a bit of fun. However, she was a sweet little Tabby, and when she came into our possession, we renamed her Pippin. (But the question is asked what were they called when we got them second-hand.)


----------



## Doulton

When I was in college I had roommates who had proclivities for adopting dogs.

I have been the roommate of:

1. A dog named Zeke.
2. A dog named Chomsky
3. a dog named Gretel


----------



## Art Rock

True
Lie
True


----------



## Ingélou

1. Lie
2. True
3. True


----------



## Chilham

True
True
False


----------



## mikeh375

True 
Lie
True
...if @Shaughnessy is right about me, that's you screwed Art....


----------



## Shaughnessy

1. True
2. True
3. False


----------



## Doulton

I will try to check this later tonight.


----------



## EvaBaron

True 
Lie 
True


----------



## Merl

Parrot
Dog
Dog


----------



## Shaughnessy

A brief recap... and a chance to give the thread a bump...

Art Rock - Eva Baron - and MikeH375 - went True - False - True

Ingélou and Merl - went False - True - True 

Chilham and Shaughnessy - went True - True - False


----------



## Merl

You're taking this too seriously, Shaugnessy. I am worried for sanity.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Reprinting Doulton's entry...



Doulton said:


> When I was in college I had roommates who had proclivities for adopting dogs.
> 
> I have been the roommate of:
> 
> 1. A dog named Zeke.
> 2. A dog named Chomsky
> 3. a dog named Gretel


----------



## EvaBaron

Shaughnessy said:


> A brief recap... and a chance to give the thread a bump...Like that's what I care about -
> 
> 
> Art Rock - Eva Baron - and the Jinx - went True - False - True
> 
> Ingélou and Merl - went False - True - True or Parrot - Dog - Dog in "Merl Talk" - which was a hit for Dave Edmunds in 1979 - That's a joke that like 2 people tops will get but it was worth it...
> 
> Chilham and Shaughnessy - went True - True - False
> 
> 
> Art - Eva - here's what you might as well do with your ballots - You can thank the Jinx...


I’m just a simple guy guessing without having any logical reason behind it, no need to be so mean with a Seth mclaren gif


----------



## Shaughnessy

EvaBaron said:


> I’m just a simple guy guessing without having any logical reason behind it...


It's a running gag between Mike and myself. We each blame the other for our own misfortunes. I think he's a jinx - He's thinks I'm the jinx - One of us is right.

It's easier to just start over - It's a simple misunderstanding - Maybe if I had used a translator...

If Chilham and I are the ones who are correct - Pass it on to him as he hasn't had a chance to create an entry and he's been faithfully playing for 16 pages now.


----------



## Doulton

True
false
true

the next to go is Mike375. if Mike cannot do it, Art Rock is the sub. If not him, then EvaBaron, who had a recent turn. Let me know if I allocated the turns properly.

I did know a dog named Chomsky, but did not room with him.


----------



## Chilham

Shaughnessy said:


> ... If Chilham and I are the ones who are correct - Pass it on to him as he hasn't had a chance to create an entry and he's been faithfully playing for 16 pages now.


But I think I've only got one right so far. I'm worse than the law of averages!


----------



## mikeh375

Ok folks...
1- Music written by me has been preserved for posterity in MOMA's (Museum of Modern Art) archives.
2- My wife had a meeting with Prime Minister David Cameron.
3- Irvine Arditti let me hold his rather expensive violin.


----------



## Art Rock

So, what happens now to the Mike Jinx? Is everyone who answers bound to be wrong?

True
Lie
True

Often I guess, but this time there is reason behind the madness. I think.


----------



## Ingélou

1. True
2. True
3. False


----------



## Chilham

False (much as I'd like it to be true!)
True
True


----------



## mikeh375

Art Rock said:


> So, what happens now to the Mike Jinx? Is everyone who answers bound to be wrong?
> 
> True
> Lie
> True
> 
> Often I guess, but this time there is reason behind the madness. I think.


I get to win forever more.....🥇🏆🥇🏆


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *So, what happens now to the Mike Jinx? Is everyone who answers bound to be wrong?*


By winning, Mike was able to conclusively prove that the "Mike Jinx" was indeed a myth.

By losing - yet again - and dragging Chilham down with him, Shaughnessy was able to conclusively prove that the "Shaughnessy Jinx" however is indeed very real...


----------



## EvaBaron

mikeh375 said:


> Ok folks...
> 1- Music written by me has been preserved for posterity in MOMA's (Museum of Modern Art) archives.
> 2- My wife had a meeting with Prime Minister David Cameron.
> 3- Irvine Arditti let me hold his rather expensive violin.


True
True
Lie


----------



## Merl

Porky pie
True
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

False

True

True


Probable fate of Chilham, Merl, and Shaughnessy - Courtesy of the "Shaughnessy Jinx" -


----------



## Ingélou

You're over-egging the pudding, Shaughnessy. As I recall, you got two of Taggart's challenges right.
Still... very entertaining!


----------



## Doulton

False
True
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> You're over-egging the pudding, Shaughnessy. As I recall, you got two of Taggart's challenges right.
> Still... very entertaining!


"Over-egging the pudding" is an English phrase which means - "to go too far in exaggerating or embellishing something".

There is no equivalent phrase in Ireland... We don't believe that it's even possible to go to far in exaggerating or embellishing something... .

The Irish are natural story-tellers - We try not to let truth get too much in the way of a good tale.


----------



## Merl

Shaughnessy said:


> False
> 
> True
> 
> True
> 
> 
> Probable fate of Chilham, Merl, and Shaughnessy - Courtesy of the "Shaughnessy Jinx" -


Nah, most of them have hair so can't be me. Be positive, my Irish friend. This is where the tide turns for you.


----------



## mikeh375

Folks we have 2 correct guesses...

_1- Music written by me has been preserved for posterity in MOMA's (Museum of Modern Art) archives._
This is true. The archiving is for excellence in advertising music and comes as part of winning a major award (twice).

_2- My wife had a meeting with Prime Minister David Cameron._
This is also true. She met him on behalf of Alzheimer's Research UK because she is what is known as a 'Champion' for the charity due to her fundraising.

_3- Irvine Arditti let me hold his rather expensive violin._
This is false. It wasn't him it was Rohan de Saram, the cellist for the Arditti quartet at that time. He was playing in a recording session for me and I was amused to see his priceless cello coming out of a battered old case.

The coin toss was between @Ingélou and @EvaBaron. Eva won, sorry Ingelou.


----------



## Merl

I take back what I said. I'll let Shaughnny-boy make his prediction first then I'll choose the opposite in future.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## EvaBaron

1. I play football
2. I play tennis
3. I row


----------



## Art Rock

Clarification for the US crowd: I assume football is what the world outside USA calls football, and the Americans soccer?


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> Clarification for the US crowd: I assume football is what the world outside USA calls football, and the Americans soccer?


Yes, also just a side note: it’s football people, not soccer


----------



## Shaughnessy

I know everyone is out there just waiting for Jinxie to play... sigh... 

True

True

False


----------



## Art Rock

Phew, safe to post now:

False
True
True


----------



## Chilham

True
False
True


----------



## Merl

Sacked
Winner
Winner


----------



## Ingélou

1. True 
2. False
3. True


----------



## Doulton

False
True
True


----------



## mikeh375

True
False
True


----------



## Ingélou

Results? I'm all agog!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> Results? I'm all agog!


EvaBaron was here earlier this morning (6 am CST which would have been 12 pm UK and 1 pm in the Netherlands) when I was going through the "members online" list but didn't stay for long.


----------



## EvaBaron

To the surprise of everyone @Shaughnessy is the only one who got it right
True, I really really like it
True, I really like it
Lie, I used to do it, but not anymore
So I pass the ball onto you Shaugnessy


----------



## EvaBaron

Shaughnessy said:


> EvaBaron was here earlier this morning (6 am CST which would have been 12 pm UK and 1 pm in the Netherlands) when I was going through the "members online" list but didn't stay for long.


You’re not stalking me are you?


----------



## Shaughnessy

EvaBaron said:


> *To the surprise of everyone* @Shaughnessy *is the only one who got it right
> 
> So I pass the ball onto you Shaughnessy...*


And I'm afraid that I must pass the official Jinx title to Chilham who has gone the entire game without a win... Sorry, old boy...

What you need to know - My statements are straightforward - No trickery - No subterfuge - They are either True or they are False - No games -


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## SanAntone

False
False
True


----------



## Chilham

Just to get my wrong answer out there so everyone else can avoid it!

True
False
True


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


> False
> False
> True


The game is actually "Two truths and one lie" - and not "Two lies and one truth" which makes your answer simultaneously hilarious and insulting -


----------



## SanAntone

Shaughnessy said:


> The game is actually "Two truths and one lie" - and not "Two lies and one truth" which makes your answer simultaneously hilarious and insulting -


In that case:

True
True
False


----------



## Merl

True
Crap
True


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> 1. I applied to the Master of Fine Arts in Painting program at the School of the Art Institute Chicago and was accepted.
> 
> 2. I applied to the Master of Fine Arts in Acting program at Northwestern University and was accepted.
> 
> 3. I applied to the Master of Business Administration program at the University of Chicago and was accepted.


Well done, Shaughnessy - hope Chilham wins this time!

Taggart & I will be bowing out of the game for a while because of hospital appointments.

Have fun, amigos.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> True
> *Crap*
> True


Don't hold back, Merl, tell us what you really think...sigh... _sassenach..._


----------



## Art Rock

False
True
True


----------



## mikeh375

Well even though @Shaughnessy has clearly bribed Eva with unlimited Shamrock to put us all in the ridiculous situation of having to pretend he won...

True
True
False


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx just joined the game to give Chilham some competition - Should make for a welcome addition.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted by request...


----------



## Chilham

Shaughnessy said:


> I'm being insulted by a man who sat on Simply Red front-man Mick Hucknall's hat and completely crushed it - Had the chance to just dust him in a scrap- and instead... get this... he walked away... He just walked away...


But then, only a ginger, can call another ginger, ginger!

NSFW!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post...


----------



## Chilham

Shaughnessy said:


> ... our friend Chilham retains his status as "The Jinx" until he can shake it and hand it off to someone else....


Sigh.


----------



## Art Rock

Just got back from a shopping spree (well, my wife's shopping spree, I'm driving and carrying the bags), give me a few hours for a new challenge.


----------



## Art Rock

I've been to home football (soccer for the US) games in Amsterdam of Ajax and the Dutch National Team.
I've played the following sports in competitions: chess, bridge, football (soccer for the US), softball, badminton.
In chess, I've regularly beaten a player who was the correspondence chess champion of the Netherlands.


----------



## Malx

1 False
2 True
3 True

I've been watching from the sidelines but have to decided jump in and give Chilham some competition.


----------



## Merl

I'm agreeing with Malx and also using Google translator to use the appropriate words (probably inappropriately) . 

Vals
Waar
Waar

🇱🇺


----------



## mikeh375

Thanks to Merl's exhaustive research, I too can answer in an appropriate way..
Waar
Vals
Waar.


----------



## Chilham

True
False
True


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> I've been to home football (soccer for the US) games in Amsterdam of Ajax and the Dutch National Team.
> I've played the following sports in competitions: chess, bridge, football (soccer for the US), softball, badminton.
> In chess, I've regularly beaten a player who was the correspondence chess champion of the Netherlands.


True 
Lie
True


----------



## Art Rock

Giving this another five hours or so.


----------



## Art Rock

Alright, here we go:

*In chess, I've regularly beaten a player who was the correspondence chess champion of the Netherlands.*

True. In 1999 my father became the correspondence chess champion of the Netherlands. Over the board, I more often than not beat him.

*I've played the following sports in competitions: chess, bridge, football (soccer for the US), softball, badminton.*

True. Chess and bridge in the eighties (at reasonable level), the more active sports in the nineties (at unreasonable level) until a knee injury around 1997-1998 put an end to that.

*I've been to home football (soccer for the US) games in Amsterdam of Ajax and the Dutch National Team.*

True. I mean Lie. Although I like watching the sport on the screen, I have only once in my life been to a stadium to see a game, and that was Twente Enschede versus PSV Eindhoven when I was a kid.

Merl and Malx got it right, the next challenger is.... (flips coin) @Malx.


----------



## Chilham

Art Rock said:


> ... Merl and Malx got it right, the next challenger is.... (flips coin) @Malx.


Good grief, I'm hopeless at this. Twelve attempts, one time correct, lost out to Doulton's "cute avatar". In breezes Malx, nails it first time!


----------



## Malx

I feel as if I should donate my go to Chilham...... no i'm sure my charitable act would come over as insulting, so keep at it and stay Chilled (sorry bad pun).

I'll stick with the sporting theme, with a golfing feel.

1. Myself and a friend were once applauded off the 18th green of the Old Course at St Andrews by a coach load of Japanese tourists.

2. I managed to get my handicap down to a low of 5.

3. I once had a half hour conversation with a two time major championship (Open Championship & US Open) winner.


----------



## Chilham

True (My logic - I had similar at The Belfry after driving pin-high, just off the 18th green in two, then four-putting)
False (Because - That's waaaay too low, but very impressive if I'm wrong. I played off 17 but my home course had tree-lined fairways so I won a little money on open links)
True (As - I was once told, "Kid, you've got a great swing", by Mike Turnesa)


----------



## Art Rock

True
False
True


----------



## Doulton

True
False 
True


----------



## Malx

After three replys I'm not sure if I should feel insulted


----------



## Becca

Malx said:


> After three replys I'm not sure if I should feel insulted


Is that another true or false statement?


----------



## mikeh375

False
false
true


----------



## Ingélou

Okay then - just to provide some variation - 

1. True
2. True
3. False


----------



## Merl

I think I know the answer to this (as Malx and I meet up regularly) so I'm not going to add my usual guesses. Instead I can laugh at others getting it wrong.


----------



## mikeh375

mikeh375 said:


> False
> false
> true


oh bugger...that wasn't meant to be a joke. I was tired and emotional...sorry @Malx 

True
True
False


----------



## Taggart

False
True
True


----------



## EvaBaron

Malx said:


> I feel as if I should donate my go to Chilham...... no i'm sure my charitable act would come over as insulting, so keep at it and stay Chilled (sorry bad pun).
> 
> I'll stick with the sporting theme, with a golfing feel.
> 
> 1. Myself and a friend were once applauded off the 18th green of the Old Course at St Andrews by a coach load of Japanese tourists.
> 
> 2. I managed to get my handicap down to a low of 5.
> 
> 3. I once had a half hour conversation with a two time major championship (Open Championship & US Open) winner.


True
True
Lie


----------



## Malx

A couple more hours then we'll see if Mike's first answer was correct


----------



## Malx

Ok here is the low down:


Malx said:


> *Myself and a friend were once applauded off the 18th green of the Old Course at St Andrews by a coach load of Japanese tourists.*


*Truth* - When I was teenager as myself and a mate played up the eighteenth hole on the Old Course a coach of Japenese tourists positioned themselves around the green fence that surrounds the green, we both hit the green with our approaches and halved the hole in birdrie threes that was met with some applause.



Malx said:


> *I once had a half hour conversation with a two time major championship (Open Championship & US Open) winner.*


*Truth* - At the 1981 Open at Sandwich in Kent when returning to the guest house I was using in Ramsgate I had stopped at a viewing point at Pegwell Bay (I think) to watch a Hovercraft leave Ramsgate Hoverport for France. Next thing I knew Johnny Miller was standing next to me asking where the Hovercraft was travelling to. The conversation turned to golf and when he heard I was from Fife we chatted about the local courses, I have a photograph to prove the story!



Malx said:


> *I managed to get my handicap down to a low of 5.*


*Lie* - I did not have a handicap low of 5, Chilham, ye of little faith it was 4 - but still a lie .

Well no one was fooled - I must be a lousy liar, the first three respondents hit holes-in-one.
As I don't have a three sided coin I'm going to break the curse once and for all and give the next selection opportunity to Chilham - they better be good 'uns you've had long enough to think about them .


----------



## Chilham

A handicap of 4 is very, very impressive! 👏

As Malx says, I’ve had so long to prepare for this - way too long - but he wanted "good 'uns", so here's my best shot.

*I was once confused for since-disgraced British Royal, Prince Andrew.*
*I was once confused for former BBC correspondent, John Simpson.*
*I was once confused for former Wasps and England rugby player, Paul Rendall, known in rugby-circles as, “The Judge”.*
To make it one for the sleuthers, and in true ENTP-style, here's the narrative:

*I was once confused for Prince Andrew*
The setting - In the early 1980s, work had me giving a presentation on a geriatric ward at Hither Green Hospital near London. All set-up and ready to go, I waited patiently for the shift ‘handover’ when I’d get to present whilst the doctors and nurses ate the sandwiches and cake I’d provided.

The confusion - I noticed an elderly female patient at the end of the ward, coyly waiving at me. I ignored it. A nurse went over and the lady stopped waiving. A minute later she called to me and waived again, this time more agitatedly, seemingly trying to get out of bed. The nurse went to her again. Unable to calm the lady down, the nurse came to me and said, “_She thinks you’re Prince Andrew come to visit her. Would you just come and say hello or I’ll not get her settled_?” I went over and said, “_Hello_”, at which the elderly lady became quiet and reserved. I couldn’t get a word out of her. Is it treason to impersonate a Royal?

Given some may not know those I was, or was not, confused for, thought I should add some photos. Prince Andrew and me in our 20s:

















*I was once confused for John Simpson*
The setting - Stuck in a long queue of motionless traffic on a hot summer’s afternoon heading clockwise on the M25 at the Dartford Crossing - this was in the days before the Queen Elizabeth Bridge, when the only way to cross the Thames at Dartford was by tunnel - a coach of bored sixth-form school girls in front of me.

The confusion - I noticed I was receiving some attention from the teens on the back seat of the coach, pointing at me and calling others over to look. There seemed to be some quite heated debate. After a while, one of them held a piece of paper up to the rear window which had, “_Are you John Simpson_?” written on it. I laughed and shook my head. Moments later, another piece of paper appeared saying, “_Yes you are_!” The back-and-forth was fun and passed the time sat in traffic. In truth, I was flattered, and confess that I wouldn’t have refused an invitation to “interview” one or two of them myself! Eeew, creepy? Yes, maybe now, but then I was young.

John Simpson and I in earlier days:


















*I was once confused for Paul Rendall*
The setting - Biarritz, 2005, in a packed bar belonging to former Biarritz and France rugby player Pascal Ondarts, together with my son and father-in-law, after the Heineken Cup match between Biarritz Olympique and Wasps.

The confusion - In discussion with a couple of locals (my spoken French was decent as I lived in Paris at the time), I happened to share that I had played at loose-head prop for Wasps twenty years earlier (I had captained the “B” XV under Richard Cardus, 1985-86). They called to Pascal that there was a, “_Pilier-gauche anciennement de l’équipe de Wasps_” in the bar. He came over and we introduced ourselves, he as Pascal, and me as Paul. He immediately hugged me, kissed me, and took me arm-in-arm on a tour of the bar, enthusiastically introducing me to some of his patrons and pointing out some of the memorabilia of his playing days hanging on the walls. The bonhomie culminated in front of an enlarged photograph of action from an England v France match at Twickenham - a great French win in their 1987 Grand-Slam season. Pascal and Paul Rendall, both also loose-head props, featured prominently in the picture and Pascal declared, “_C’est toi et moi meme!” _Awkward!

"The Judge" in the 1980s, and me in the late 'Noughties':


----------



## Art Rock

True
True
Lie


----------



## mikeh375

lie
true
true
...excellent post, well worth the wait.


----------



## Merl

Nah
Yeah
Yeah


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping. I'd let this ride for another 10 hours or so to cover the time zones better.


----------



## Ingélou

True
Lie
True


----------



## Chilham

Well, we gave it ten more hours but we have relatively few takers. The answers:

*I was once confused for since-disgraced British Royal, Prince Andrew.*
Absolutely, 100% *true*. Genuinely feel bad about that though, despite the well-meaning intention.

*I was once confused for former BBC correspondent, John Simpson.*
Also, 100% *true*. 

*I was once confused for former Wasps and England rugby player, Paul Rendall, known in rugby-circles as, “The Judge”.*
This story is true right up to the point that we were standing in front of the photo of Pascal and Paul. He had not confused me for Paul Rendall. Pascal was simply one of the nicest and most hospitable people you could ever meet. I recommend that if you ever find yourself in Biarritz, look up Pascal's bar.










Art Rock was the only one to get it right, so over to you, sir!


----------



## Art Rock

Hmm.. it's getting difficult to find interesting things that actually happened in my life......


I once 'starred' in a chess exhibition match in Austria, playing 20 local chess players simultaneously.
I once came close to appearing on a TV quiz - just missed the cut to be one of the eight candidates that made it.
After my Ph.D. thesis was printed and distributed, I discovered a typo in the title.


----------



## Chilham

False
True
True


----------



## Ingélou

True
False
True


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> Hmm.. it's getting difficult to find interesting things that actually happened in my life......
> 
> 
> I once 'starred' in a chess exhibition match in Austria, playing 20 local chess players simultaneously.
> I once came close to appearing on a TV quiz - just missed the cut to be one of the eight candidates that made it.
> After my Ph.D. thesis was printed and distributed, I discovered a typo in the title.


True
Lie
True, I chuckled at this one, hope it’s true


----------



## mikeh375

True
Lie
True


----------



## Taggart

True 
True
Lie


----------



## Art Rock

Bump - giving this a few more hours.


----------



## Art Rock

*After my Ph.D. thesis was printed and distributed, I discovered a typo in the title.*

It's true, I'm afraid. The title of the thesis is "Development and Characterization of a Thermostable Nickel-alumina Methanation Catalyst". On the book's cover it is fine, but on the title page the 'i' in Methanation had morphed into an 'h'......



















Oh well. Sh*h*t happens.

*I once 'starred' in a chess exhibition match in Austria, playing 20 local chess players simultaneously.*

I did actually. It was in 1983, when my parents lived in Austria and I stayed with them for some time to work on my Ph.D. thesis. The mountain valley where they had moved to a few years earlier had a number of enthusiastic chess players, and my father had taken part in the local competition that lasted many months - and won it. Tradition was that the local champion would play a simultaneous exhibition against the other players, but my father (who had health problems, one of the reasons they had moved to the Alps) did not feel like it. He offered my services instead and that was accepted enthusiastically. I played 20 boards at the same time, first (and last) time in my life, and did pretty well (I think I drew 3 matches and lost none). I was particularly satisfied that I managed to win one game with the difficult mate of king/bishop/knight versus king.


which leaves...

*I once came close to appearing on a TV quiz - just missed the cut to be one of the eight candidates that made it *

Completely made up. I never even thought of trying to do this.



Three people picked the lie: Ingélou, EvaBaron, and mikeh375.

The random number generator gizmo picked.... @mikeh375.


----------



## mikeh375

20 players simultaneously at chess!!!! And an unfathomable Ph.D, good grief Art...respect.
Ok then...

1- I sang for Sir Michael Tippett
2- I sang for Olivier Messiaen
3 - I sang for HRH Queen Elizabeth II.

(oh and btw, I'm not a singer...........)


----------



## Ingélou

1. True
2. Lie
3. True


----------



## Art Rock

1. Likely
2. Plausible
3. I DON'T BELIEVE IT!


----------



## EvaBaron

mikeh375 said:


> 20 players simultaneously at chess!!!! And an unfathomable Ph.D, good grief Art...respect.
> Ok then...
> 
> 1- I sang for Sir Michael Tippett
> 2- I sang for Olivier Messiaen
> 3 - I sang for HRH Queen Elizabeth II.
> 
> (oh and btw, I'm not a singer...........)


True
Lie
True


----------



## Chilham

True
False
True


----------



## Taggart

False
True
True


----------



## Merl

Lie
True
True


----------



## mikeh375

*Fanfare for the awards ceremony...*

🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁🎺🎺🎺🎺🎺🎺🥁🥁 (I just composed that)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we have 3 winners.

_1- I sang for Sir Michael Tippett_

*True*. I was in the chorus for a performance of 'A Child of Our Time' at my alma mater. Tippett was there on a week visit as composer in residence. I even met him whilst on crutches recovering from a bad tackle the day before whilst playing a rival football team from the Royal College. I can still remember the shivers I got as we sang 'Go Down Moses'.

2 - _ I sang for Olivier Messiaen_

*Lie*. He too was a composer in residence one year, but I wasn't involved in any performances. I was introduced to him though.

3 - _I sang for HRH Queen Elizabeth II._

*Belieeeve it Art.* The Royal Schools amassed choirs and orchestras for a Handel commemoration conducted by Sir David Wilcox in the Albert Hall. I was in the tenor section and Her Maj was in the Royal Box but didn't bother waving to me. The enormous stage was jam packed and the gig was broadcast live on Radio 3. The boozers where a little packed afterwards.
I said I wasn't a singer and that's true. It was policy that if one didn't play an orchestral instrument, you where expected to partake in the choir. I wasn't great, but I could pitch and even get a top a flat if I wasn't hungover.

We had 3 winners, Ingelou, Eva and Chilham. My nine-sided random generator chuffed out Chilham's name 3 times, who'd have thought.
So @Chilham ...over to you my son.


----------



## Chilham

Keep it simple this time:

I played rugby against the Dutch President’s XV (the Dutch National team in all but name)
I beat an English National League table-tennis player over three sets in a London Insurance League match
I played cricket at County level for West Sussex Schools


----------



## Merl

Massive fib
Yesssss
Yesssss


----------



## Art Rock

Glue
Blue
Pie


----------



## Ingélou

True
Lie
True


----------



## mikeh375

True
True
out for a duck


----------



## Chilham

1. I played rugby against the Dutch President’s XV (the Dutch National team in all but name)

True! Dutch President's XV v Wasps, Nijmegen, 1986-87

2. I beat an English National League table-tennis player over three sets in a London Insurance League match

True! Playing for CNA Re v Leslie and Godwin, 1979.

3. I played cricket at County level for West Sussex Schools

Lie! Whilst my brother still insists (and still moans about it every time I see him) that I was destined to play for England, and had the best 'forward defensive' of any five-year old, I got bored with all the coaching. 

Art Rock and Mikeh both got it right. On a coin toss, backatcha @mikeh375


----------



## mikeh375

Here we go...

1 - I was MD for Les Dennis (UK comedian) for one night.
2 - I worked with Ken Dodd (another UK comedian) on a few occassions.
3 - I worked with Jimmy Tarbuck (yet another UK comedian) for one night.


----------



## Merl

Lol
Tears
Lol


----------



## Art Rock

True blue (Madonna)
True (Spandau Ballet)
Lying Eyes (Eagles)


----------



## Ingélou

Lie
True
True


----------



## EvaBaron

mikeh375 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 1 - I was MD for Les Dennis (UK comedian) for one night.
> 2 - I worked with Ken Dodd (another UK comedian) on a few occassions.
> 3 - I worked with Jimmy Tarbuck (yet another UK comedian) for one night.


True
True
Lie


----------



## Art Rock

Bumping... I have the feeling this game is running out of steam. Fine with me to continue with this small group, also fine to stop soon. It has been fun so far.


----------



## mikeh375

I'll post in a few hours then Art.


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> Bumping... I have the feeling this game is running out of steam. Fine with me to continue with this small group, also fine to stop soon. It has been fun so far.


I’d like to continue with a small group for at least a little longer


----------



## mikeh375

ok then folks...

_1 - I was MD for Les Dennis (UK comedian) for one night._

*TRUE*. A gig in Liverpool.

_2 - I worked with Ken Dodd (another UK comedian) on a few occassions._

*TRUE - *He would present us (the band) with sheet music arranged in order of performance to sight read on stage as there was never a rehearsal. This was fine in principle except the principle departed the show after his opening number. He then told a gag like "what a fine day for stuffing pillows down the mother-in-laws tights and saying how's that for varicose veins".From that moment on for us it was utter chaos as he disregarded everything scripted (including musical cues meant to follow punch lines) and kept a 1 hour spot going for much, much longer. Tbh it was absolutely hilarious as he was a genius and yes, we became the butt of a few jokes.

3 - _I worked with Jimmy Tarbuck (yet another UK comedian) for one night._

Quite simply a bare-faced *LIE.*

Art and Eva called it and the head Diddyman from Knotty Ash said he'd prefer it if Eva went next.


----------



## EvaBaron

All right let’s see if we can get more than five reactions at least
1. Everything in my life is great and I don’t have any worries
2. I’m reading a book 
3. I am not looking forward to school starting tomorrow


----------



## Art Rock

1. True (I hope it is)
2. Lie (I hope it is true though)
3. True (I know the feeling of many decades ago)


----------



## Ingélou

EvaBaron said:


> All right let’s see if we can get more than five reactions at least
> 1. Everything in my life is great and I don’t have any worries
> 2. I’m reading a book
> 3. I am not looking forward to school starting tomorrow


They all seem questionable, but I have to make a decision! 

1. False - because who doesn't have worries?
2. True - although I wonder what you mean by 'am reading' a book since you couldn't have been when you posted.
3. True - though I did wonder whether the penultimate day of August would be the first day of school, but I suppose you could mean you have to go in before September to get things ready.


----------



## mikeh375

EvaBaron said:


> All right let’s see if we can get more than five reactions at least
> 1. Everything in my life is great and I don’t have any worries
> 2. I’m reading a book
> 3. I am not looking forward to school starting tomorrow


True
Lie
True


----------



## EvaBaron

Ingélou said:


> They all seem questionable, but I have to make a decision!
> 
> 1. False - because who doesn't have worries?
> 2. True - although I wonder what you mean by 'am reading' a book since you couldn't have been when you posted.
> 3. True - though I did wonder whether the penultimate day of August would be the first day of school, but I suppose you could mean you have to go in before September to get things ready.


Just to clarify ‘ai reading’ shouldn’t be taking literally


----------



## Merl

BS
True
True


----------



## Art Rock

@EvaBaron 
I don't think we will get more reactions......


----------



## EvaBaron

Yes I think so as well, so here are the answers:
1. Everything in my life is great and I don’t have any worries
Luckily this one is true, I was thinking about it and how grateful I am because I know a lot of people aren’t happy or have mental health problems but I can’t think of any problem in my life right now, except school starting
2. I’m reading a book 
Well I was when I was on vacation and I’m about halfway through but I haven’t read it in about 4 weeks. Might need to start again
3. I am not looking forward to school starting tomorrow
Very true, no explanation needed

so @Art Rock and @mikeh375 both got it right and with a coin toss it goes to art rock


----------



## Art Rock

1. I have forfeited a chess game because I threw a knight at my opponent....
2. I have been thrown out of a swimming pool for indecent attire...
3. I have been sent off during a softball game for violent conduct...


----------



## Ingélou

1. True - but I bet it was just a joke that misfired. 
2. True - but probably only because there was a prudish pool attendant.
3. False - I just don't think you're the violent type.


----------



## mikeh375

True 
True
False


----------



## EvaBaron

True
True
Lie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> .
> *2. I have been thrown out of a swimming pool for indecent attire...*












My eyes! - My eyes!


----------



## Taggart

True 
False
True


----------



## Art Rock

I'll let it run another 12 hours or so to give people in different time zones a chance.


----------



## Art Rock

*I have been thrown out of a swimming pool for indecent attire... *

This is actually true. Singapore, 1999. A local colleague had invited a few of us to use the swimming pool of the club he was a member of after work. My swim wear was a speedo - and at the club I found out that this was not acceptable because "people could wear those as underwear". No discussion possible, I was asked to put on my clothes and leave the premises.

*I have forfeited a chess game because I threw a knight at my opponent.... *

Completely made up. I have lost many games over the years, but always behaved decently (and I never even once played chess in a speedo).

*I have been sent off during a softball game for violent conduct... *

True unfortunately. Not my proudest moment. I was batting, and took a third swing without hitting the ball. In the heat of the moment, I thought that I could still try to make first base if the catcher had dropped the ball, so I ran to first. Now, the first base man is supposed to be not in the way of the runner, but this one had seen I was out and was actually standing on the base. I hit him full speed thinking he would step aside and knocked him over. He got up and took a swing at me, hitting my helmet, and in response I took a swing at him. At that moment the referee tore us apart and dismissed us both.

We played the same team a year later, including the same guy, and we met, shook hands and laughed about it.



So... I think we have a first. No-one spotted the lie. Anyone who likes to can be the next challenger.


----------



## Ingélou

@Art Rock - I'd like to say that Taggart & I have both enjoyed playing this game and we think it's gone well and been entertaining. Thank you for starting this thread. Love & Best Wishes.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks! I'll leave the thread open, maybe someone else will revive it in the future.


----------

